

Inside the deal that made Bill Gates $350,000,000 - wave
http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.heaton/teaching/35000/msft.htm

======
vessenes
What I found fascinating about this semi-puffy piece was the backstory -- Sun,
Oracle both going public right in the same month or two.. The institutional
questions around personal computing companies and their value.. Fascinating!
Tech has, at some level, schooled investors in the last 25 years.

Also, you can find out what Gates did with his $1.5mm in IPO proceeds, worth a
read just for that tidbit.

~~~
danielayele
he bought waterfront property on Lake Washington on which he later built his
home

------
Stormbringer
Really interesting moral to the story: if something is important to your
destiny, don't delegate it to flunkies

------
StudyAnimal
"Among the major houses, Gaudette had been most impressed by Goldman Sachs,
which tightly links its underwriting group with its stock traders and keeps
close tabs on the identity of big institutional buyers."

The hookers and blow had nothing to do with it. Ahh the 80s.

------
mayukh
[https://www.readability.com/articles/b7ohcudx?legacy_bookmar...](https://www.readability.com/articles/b7ohcudx?legacy_bookmarklet=1#)

A little easier on the eyes

